# Tell us for Dartmouth research!



## Dartmouth Research (Oct 23, 2014)

Interested in helping out with cannabis research? You are invited to take part in a completely anonymous 5-minute survey on cannabis use. This research is being conducted by The Center for Technology and Behavioral Health<https://www.facebook.com/c4tbh> and seeks to learn about the alternative ways people are using cannabis, like vaporizing and edibles. This short survey is approved by Dartmouth College’s Institutional Review Board.

There is little good research on alternative consumption methods. This is your chance to contribute.

This is not spam. Every step has been taken to ensure your anonymity. Your data will only be used for science and never will be provided to any other party. Please share with your friends.

THANK YOU!!!

http://tuck.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_a447ZGzXVGViUIZ<http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Ftuck.qualtrics.com%2FSE%2F%3FSID%3DSV_a447ZGzXVGViUIZ&h=dAQFbAEmi&s=1>


----------



## AllenHaze (Oct 24, 2014)

Links are broken. Do you work at Dartmouth?


----------



## Dartmouth Research (Oct 28, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> Links are broken. Do you work at Dartmouth?


Thanks for the heads up! I'm an undergrad research assistant to Benjamin Crosier who works in the Center of Technology and Behavioral Health at Dartmouth. You can look him up!


----------



## Dartmouth Research (Oct 28, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> Links are broken. Do you work at Dartmouth?


We aren't sure why the link isn't working but we are trying to figure it out now. We've never had problems before with the program. Once we get it up again though, we would still love your feedback if you have a few minutes!

Thanks again!


----------



## AllenHaze (Oct 28, 2014)

No problem. I know someone who works as a scientist there in Plant Biology - well her and her husband. She is working on her doctorate atm. We're currently not speaking due to some family drama but I'll def ask her next time I talk to her if she knows this guy. She wants to go into the cannabis field when she is established too.


----------



## Dartmouth Research (Oct 28, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> No problem. I know someone who works as a scientist there in Plant Biology - well her and her husband. She is working on her doctorate atm. We're currently not speaking due to some family drama but I'll def ask her next time I talk to her if she knows this guy. She wants to go into the cannabis field when she is established too.


Good for her! And sorry to hear about the family drama. Yeah, he just finished up his PhD at UFL and came back up north. He's worked in a bunch of different areas but this is his new project. If this link works, here's his website: http://www.benjamincrosier.com/index.html


----------



## Dartmouth Research (Oct 28, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> No problem. I know someone who works as a scientist there in Plant Biology - well her and her husband. She is working on her doctorate atm. We're currently not speaking due to some family drama but I'll def ask her next time I talk to her if she knows this guy. She wants to go into the cannabis field when she is established too.


Here you go! We just tried this out again and this link should work!
http://tuck.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_a447ZGzXVGViUIZ


----------



## texasjack (Oct 31, 2014)

took it


----------



## Dartmouth Research (Nov 2, 2014)

texasjack said:


> took it


Thank you!


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 6, 2014)

Odd survey. I'm an EE for GE. Over 30 years. Smoked a long time. Excellent health. I know others that smoke in the same circles. Mainstream. Most I know don't drink.


----------

